# Tamil: What Does Not Kill You Makes You Stronger



## Estefania128

Hey there
Im a language lover but unfortunately I only know spanish english and lately some japanese but not TAMIL¡¡

This 22 (wich would be the next friday) is my lucky 18 birthday and im getting a tatto to commemorate being an all-grown-up (in my country 18 is like 21 in usa or others countrys).

Being a filosofer-lover and basing in the episodes of my life I choose the oh-so-famous :


''What Does Not Kill You Makes You Stronger''

*-Friedrich Nietzsche*


Tamil beign one of the most ancient language in the world is the choosen for the language of this tatoo.

But is hard to find somebody to translate this kind of frase and even harder to get one to draw it in the dialect.

Please help me with this I will be more than grateful.

Thanks


----------



## Au101

Hi, I am trying (unsuccessfully) to learn Tamil (an excellent choice of language, by the way) and cannot answer your question, I'm afraid. However, I wonder on behalf of anybody who can wheather you want the phrase in the Latin alphabet, or the Tamil alphabet (e.g.
"akkaa" means "elder sister" (I think,) which in Tamil _should_ (to the best of my knowledge) be "அக்கா"


----------



## Estefania128

oh , In Tamil alphabet.

Hope you can find the translation.

Thanks I hope that someday I could Learn a bit of tamil , a bit because i find it more hard than japanese!.


----------



## barebalaji

Hi Estefania128,
I hope u had a wonderful birthday.. by the way.. i am a new member here, so i just came across your posts.
well.. i am not sure, if you still want to know the tamil translation. for the moment , itrnaslate it with latin script..
I love you
Naan unnai kaadhalikiren

have fun


----------



## Estefania128

Thanks!!! i did had a really nice birthday even without the tatoo!!

Oh that is lovely  
thanks so much you could give me the translation 

im so happy to find someone who nows tamil you must be a really smart person jejeje!!!

Naan unnai kaadhalikiren correct? sounds difficult anyway

thank you so much !!!!!

good luck bye


----------



## barebalaji

i dont need to be very smart to know the language because its my mohter tongue.. 
well..after learning french n trying to learn a little spanish, i can admit that tamil would a tough for a stranger..
But here in france, i know some french people who learnt and speak perfect tamill....so practice makes things perfect..
all the best.. 
Should you have any questions, regarding tamil, i would be glad to help you out..
-Balaji


----------



## Au101

Hi, so can I confirm please, Barebalaji, (who has been so helpful for me) what is the Tamil for:

"What Does Not Kill You Makes You Stronger'' and what is that in the Tamil script.


----------



## barebalaji

unnai kolladhadhu,unnai balasali aakum
உன்னை கொல்லாதது உன்னை பலசாலியாக்கும் !!!

Happy Christmas to y'all


----------



## Au101

Wow, that's great thanks.

உன்னை கொல்லாதது உன்னை பலசாலியாக்கும்

உன்னை means "you", right. In my experience, lots of ideas can be expressed in Tamil with prefixes and suffixes so, out of pure interest for the language, might I ask which bit means "what doesn't kill", and which "makes you stronger", or have I misunderstood? Thanks.


----------

